# My Halloween 07 video



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

We had such a great time that night....360 kids and at least half that many adults. "The Bride" was a huge success. I apologize for the less than perfect quality of the video. It seems to stop and start a couple of times and could be a bit lighter. If anyone can tell me how to fix that I'd appreciate it. My nephew took the video and edited it for me on Christmas Eve. I love the creative way he put this together.

http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q77/Lauriebeast/Halloween%202007/VTS_01_1-1.mp4


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

WOW! Nice job!!! I think I just learned how a haunt should be captured on video. Your work is amazing.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

amazing video, a lot of nice stuff!!!!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Terrific camera work and props! Awesome.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks you guys. And credit goes to Spookineer for the eye movement mechanism on my Horror Portrait.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'm so glad you finished the video LB. I think it turned out great!


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

A very good job, I liked it alot , you should be proud Lauriebeast.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Your nephew needs to do a tutorial on how to capture a home haunt. Maybe you could post some tips at least. Pleeez.


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 23, 2007)

Great job


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you all!
BoysinBoo, if I ever get him around long enough to pick his brain, believe me, I'll find out all I can and post something. He's just incredibly busy these days.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW Laurie...That is a very artistic video...and your haunt is perfect.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool vid..
I love the eye movement in that portrait.
are those blue or purple lights on that mantel..like em
everything is just right.
you got alot of gargoyles too, cool especially like the little guy in the hurricane glass


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks beelce and Lilly. Those are purple lights on the mantle. That portrait isn't done yet. In fact, I started working on it today so I'll be posting pics and how-to's soon. Spookineer did the eye movement mechanism for me.


----------

